# Books and learning games for Third Graders



## Pergamum (Dec 22, 2011)

Noah will start 3rd grade about May or June.

I am gathering books, etc, now.


Can you give me any recommendations for good books for him to read. Or good learning games that will entertain and teach.

We are using the Sonlight curriculum, so this will all be supplemental.


We are using "Hey Andrew, Teach us some Greek" for Greek and I am going to start a "Typing Instructor for Kids program with him, too, this spring. We have the Reading Blaster game and have tried Math Blaster (but not used to it yet) but are looking for fun computer games that use logic, math or reading in order to teach Noah. 

Noah likes to read Geronimo Stilton and Junie B. Jones and we will be trying out 3rd Grade Detectives, too. What other series would you recommend?

Also, any good dvd learning series for 3rd and 4th graders? We just watched shows on Genghis Khan, Cortes and the Aztecs, and the Samurai and will be studying early American history and the voyages of discovery this spring.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 22, 2011)

I just bought some Math War card games and I bought a Spectrum Test Prep for 3rd Grade (to make sure my homeschooling meets or exceeds national standardized test standards....shouldn't be that hard if I am competing against public schools).


----------

